# 4k oder lieber doch WQHD?



## SupaRetart (8. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin derzeit am Aufrüsten meines Gaming Setups. Einige Fragen bleiben da leider bei mir offen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist es gut eine Bildwiederhohlrate von über 120Hz zu haben.
Wo es aktuell einige WQHD-Monitore gibt. Ich habe aber noch kein 4K-Monitor über 60Hz gefunden. Was meint Ihr? Lieber ein WQHD mit 120Hz+ oder ein 4K-Monitor mit 60Hz.

Was will ich haben: - G-Sync
                                          - ein Monitor der meine MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING Z voll zu Geltung bringt.

mein Kapital: -  900€ 

Mein Profil: - Gaming (Spiele wie  GTA5 - Witcher3 usw.)! Ich mach keine Bildbearbeitung o.ä. 

Vielen dank im vorraus!

MfG Ben


----------



## Tolotos66 (8. Oktober 2017)

In Anbetracht Deiner 1080, würde ich hier zu WQHD+144Hz raten. In UHD mit e bisserl Schmankerl, ist die 1080 ziemlich zügig am Ende. Natürlich geht es trotzdem (Regler nach links), aber ich finde die 1080 eher eine gute 1440-Karte.
Gruß T.


----------



## DonBongJohn (8. Oktober 2017)

Da ein Monitor eher das letzte Teil ist was erneuert wird, würde ich, wenn du keine kompetitiven Multiplayerspiele spielst, zu dem 4k 60Hz Monitor greifen.


----------



## HisN (8. Oktober 2017)

4K@60Hz
Und schön "groß" kaufen.
Wenn Du die letzten 20 Jahre nicht an 60hz gestorben bist, wirst Du nix vermissen.
Wenn der neue Monitor sein Lebensende erreicht, dann ist bestimmt 4K@144Hz bezahlbar geworden.
Du kannst natürlich bis Weihnachten warten, es sind ja 4K@144Hz-Monitore angekündigt. Für schlappe 2000 Euro.

Und GTA5 ist übrigens ein Paradebeispiel für "benutze die Regler im Game, um auf Deine FPS zu kommen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Oktober 2017)

Im Jahre 2017 würde ich dir ebenfalls einen 4K-Moni empfehlen, denn "das Teil" wirst Du auch noch einige Jahre nutzen, also mindestens bis ~2020/21 aufwärts.^^



> Was will ich haben: - G-Sync


Die gibt es bereits, jedoch nicht mit ~120Hz+ & da solltest Du dich einfach noch gedulden & das Budget mindestens um das Doppelte erhöhen. 
Alternativ halt einen 4K Moni mit 60Hz ordern, denn wenn Du 120Hz+ & GSync nicht kennst, dann wirst Du auch nichts vermissen.


----------



## Gluksi (8. Oktober 2017)

Sally ,Ich selber benutze einen Asus pg278q 27" 144hz WQHD  und einen asus PB287q 28" 60Hz UHD. ich merke minim den Geschwindigkeit`s Vorteil des 144hzers aber das angezeigte Bild in 4k und 10bit Farbtiefe z.b. in battlefild 1 oder battlefront2 sind nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Oktober 2017)

Auf jedenfall UHD. Ein Monitor hält ja in der Regel viele Jahre. Es wäre ein Fehler jetzt noch auf WQHD zu setzen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Oktober 2017)

Für das Jahr 2017 & anstehende 18er wär das natürlich auch noch "ein Kompromiss" & da würde das Budget auch fast reichen....


----------



## SupaRetart (8. Oktober 2017)

Vielen dank Leute für die Antworten hilft mir sehr in meiner Entscheidungsfindung.

MfG


----------



## 0ssi (8. Oktober 2017)

Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> 3D Einstellungen -> DSR Faktoren -> 1,78x aktivieren -> im Spiel 2560x1440 auswählen -> Framerate mit z.B. FRAPS anzeigen lassen.
Nennt sich Downsampling und damit kannst du die FPS simulieren die du in WQHD hättest. Wenn mehr als 60FPS dann lohnt sich ein Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz.
Das gleiche danach mit DSR Faktor 4.00x für 3840x2160 um zu schauen ob die GTX1080 überhaupt gute Frameraten in UHD schafft weil das kostet viel Leistung.


----------

